# Figure 11 Balloon



## redseer (19 Feb 2014)

I just heard about these, and I'm wondering if anyone's worked with them in the past?  If so, in what situation and how did they perform?  Would you use them again?

Apparently they're inflatable balloons with fig 11 inked on, and look much like a bowling pin once inflated.  Not a subsitute for a popup range, but I'm thinking it may be a bit more interactive than a bunch of regular fig 11 for a 'defence of the gun position' small arms range.  I have air compressors on the MSVSs, so inflation shouldn't be an issue.

Thanks.


----------



## my72jeep (19 Feb 2014)

Back in 1985-87 we had green ones about 4 feet tall. used to fill them with helium.


----------



## Loachman (19 Feb 2014)

There were white ones for winter, too.

Not that there was ever any guarantee of getting the appropriate seasonal colour...


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Feb 2014)

They were often more trouble than they were worth. Awkward to handle inflated, easily punctured (by anything) between inflation and engagement. Literally single use, a lot of effort to set up a range and then having to start all over again for a subsequent serial.

Given a choice, I would get the electronic pop-up targets if available. For smaller ranges, like a small arms battle lane, the old school approach of hand-pulled pop-up and swing-out targets was always effective. Even this approach can be scaled up to groups of targets on pop-up frames with the right anchors, cables and pull mechanisms.


----------



## xo31@711ret (19 Feb 2014)

I remember we used them in the early to mid 80's when I was infantry, 1 RCR....like I said once; they were pretty much useless...
-gerry


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Feb 2014)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> I remember we used them in the early to mid 80's when I was infantry, 1 RCR....like I said once; they were pretty much useless...
> -gerry



That's cause you guys tried to use them as blow up dolls ;D


----------



## Haggis (19 Feb 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> That's cause you guys tried to use them as _reusable_ blow up dolls ;D



TFTFY  ;D


----------



## lestock (21 Feb 2014)

Only instance I recall was green, man shaped balloons filled with helium and released to be engaged by .50cal on the M63 mount. No markings on these balloons except for the rude, obscene drawings we applied with felt tip marker. This caused lots of giggles until several drifted away bound for Saskatchewan and points East.

Cheers


----------



## Journeyman (21 Feb 2014)

lestock said:
			
		

> .......until several drifted away bound for Saskatchewan and points East.


.......followed by a wave of "sightings"     :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------

